# A first for me



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Robin Hood:spineyes: 20 bucks!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Sure did mess up a good arrow.LOL congrats. Only done it once myself.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

nice!!!! time to start shooting different dots lol... i thought it was cool the first time i did it but i dont want to to do it again lol...way to expensive lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Cheapest trophy in the books...lol


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, you need to find a spot for that in your game room.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats....
Yea those are cool, I have one at 20yds and another at 30yds, and have split several nocks at 40. I haven't been really wanting to get another one since I started shooting the FMJ's, and I have come close several times.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

DANG...what'd ya do to blow the head off that 3D target???


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

I have only myself, it is a great feeling....at first, then you realize you just ruined TWO arrows, and then it sucks!!! lol good shooting!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Quackerbox said:


> DANG...what'd ya do to blow the head off that 3D target???


he must be using them new top secret explodo broadheads...i friend of mine is supposed to hook me up with some....supposedly they skin and quarter your deer for you..:biggrin:


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice shot on the arrow, the delta deer looks like the one that I have, it lost its head after the first season. You will have to start aiming at different dots now, or it will get expensive


----------

